# Question?



## Lon (Dec 21, 2014)

Why does Old Age come at such a bad time?


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 21, 2014)

Beats the hell outta me.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2014)

That's just the way the ball bounces Lon.  Just bear with it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

Davey, haven't heard from you for awhile. Have you been ok?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2014)

Lon said:


> Why does Old Age come at such a bad time?


....one good thing...it doesn't last long!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 21, 2014)

Old age is terrible especially when you feel maybe 50.  You look in the mirror and then your day is ruined.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 22, 2014)

Because it doesn't come alone!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Up to a point aging is better than not aging...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2014)

Lon said:


> Why does Old Age come at such a bad time?





Falcon said:


> That's just the way the ball bounces Lon.  Just bear with it.





Meanderer said:


> ....one good thing...it doesn't last long!





Ralphy1 said:


> Up to a point aging is better than not aging...



 not there yet!!!!


----------



## Baileejean (Dec 22, 2014)

There's a good time?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

It just happened before it was supposed to.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 22, 2014)

It snuck up on me -- plus I'm older than my years.  I hate that damned saying you're as old as you feel.  If that's the case, I'm about to turn 87, not 57.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 22, 2014)

the slide down that hill is fast


----------



## Sid (Dec 22, 2014)

kcvet said:


> the slide down that hill is fast



      I didn't know I was on top of the hill.  How did I get over it?


----------



## Laurie (Dec 23, 2014)

kcvet said:


> the slide down that hill is fast



Amen to that!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2014)

Aging truly sucks, but it does beat early death, which is the alternative!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2014)

Lon said:


> Why does Old Age come at such a bad time?



It surprises us when we are old darn it, and didn't see it coming, like suddenly being out of the monopoly game.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 23, 2014)

To paraphrase the Woody Allen quote about death 'I'm not scared of old age,.....I just don't want to be there when it happens !'


----------

